# New coop



## deerbutcher69 (11 mo ago)

Few more little details and it will be done. My "Piney Pallet Palace" for the chickens. Quite a bit of sweat equity into it but only about 150.00. Some of the materials I had on hand from other projects.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a lovely addition to your backyard. You can see the work and the attention to detail.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@deerbutcher69, I forgot to ask. Are those mailboxes you're using for nests?


----------

